# Smooth trot, what can it be from?



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hhahaha so several people have seen my horse trot and everyone thinks it's a little funny. I don't think he does it all the time, but sometimes it looks like he's almost stiff in the back end or doesn't pick his back legs off very high, either way he has a super smooth trot. He is a mustang. Both his sire and half brother were gaited. I am not saying that he is gaited, but I can't figure out what could be causing him to trot like this. He has no pain or problems in his legs and has always been sound so far. My trainer lady said that it looks almost like his leg or muscles didn't develop right, possibly from malnurisment which would cause kind of the "gimp". what the heck would cause the super smooth barely bouncy trot?

I really wasn't sure where to put this, so I figured it was about a trot, so riding was fitting.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I've never heard of a gaited mustang...?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

you know a lot of people haven't but I did some research and it turns out that a lot of them do have some sort of extra gait. Something about how in the wild they go over so many different terrains they naturally have it. His sire (kiger mustang) and his half brother were both gaited. I'm going to be so sad if he has a problem with his back legs . Next time we have an appointment, I'm going to bring it up to the vet.


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

In my experience, the horse that goes along 'flat' i.e. doesn't pick his hocks or knees up high when stepping through, has a very smooth, easy to sit to trot and often canter.

I know a lot of quarter horses who are very easy to sit too because they have the 'flatter' action where as arabians tend to be much more bouncy because of their more extravagant action.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's to know what's going on without a video. If you can post something it would be nice, make it easier to see where it's coming from.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Please no critiquing, I know what I was doing wrong, I had soemone go over it with me. Plus it was super windy and it was his first time being ridden outside. 9th ride by the way. sorry if it doesnt show very good, but its the best I have right now.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Well at least it's a video  You know it's hard to say what it really is because the area he is being ridden on, goes from being driveway, to grass to very soft gardening type soil (he is adorable by the way. I love him). By looking at him, to me it does look like it's more a mix of a trot and gaiting. It looks like he can do it but he's not quite doing it. He doesn't look unsound to me or anything along those lines. I think it's just him.

And I think the poor guy was slightly confused as to what he was supposed to be doing, work and things he will learn with time. Are you going to be working with a trainer?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is just adorable. He moves a lot like my gray mustang. I think that gait comes from generations of traveling at a trot over varied terrain and is easier on the horses. I think that a lot of mustangs have gaited horses somewhere in their blood because it was not only qh and tb's that got loose to create the mustang breed. I am sure that there were TWH, Paso finos, and other gaited breeds in there too. I like to think they have the best aspect of every breed all in one horse. He is just too cute. You are doing very well with him.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys! Well, I have bounced around with trainers so much, and I have someone who "knows" what they are doing but are very bossy. I don't feel like I am doing a good job at all, I know I have problems with my hands and what now and sending him some confusing cues. That day was just terrible outside lol. I am going to take a few steps back and work on just flexing and giving at a walk in the arena til we get some more control. thanks guys! oh and smrobs I have read that stangs can usually be born gaited. Seriously my tush doesnt leave the seat. And sometimes he does go into a more bouncy trot but it just feels like he is out of control and unbalanced when that happens. Ill try and get a better video. Thanks again!


----------

